# Seasoning a smoker question



## phatbac (Aug 9, 2015)

Hey all,

 I did some searches and i couldn't find the answer to this question. I am about to order a new Lang 36" and i know i need to seasoning and clean it before i start cooking with it. I understand that the cooking areas need some oil sprayed on it for seasoning. so my question is 2 fold.

1. does the oil you season with affect the flavor? if i use canola or veggie oil vs. olive oil or pam or something does it make the flavor different?.

2. does the wood i use to season the smoker with like pecan or cherry or whatever make a flavor difference for future smoking?

thank all for any input you have to share.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## joe black (Aug 9, 2015)

As far as I'm concerned, No and No.  I would do the cleaning burn with anything and get it as hot as I could to get the oils, etc. burned out.  When you start to season, use any kind of spray.  I used the outdated pam that Mrs. had in the cabinet.  Coat everything real good and don't forget the bottoms, especially the grates.  Get it really hot and hold it for at least an hour.  Then let it use up your fuel load and cool slowly.  After a cook, just heat it up, spray it out with water (which will make a good steam) and let it cool.  You should be good for quite a while.  Good luck,  Joe.


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 9, 2015)

I don't think the oil matters much, I used olive oil because I had it and it's what I like to cook with. I also coated EVERYTHING inside and out, in my mind it will help as a rust preventative.
As for using wood, I can't honestly say yes or no. I did because some claim when you season it the poors of the metal open and the oil will lock into those poors with the smell of the wood. I obviously can't prove any of this, but I know the inside of my smoker sleeps good and is nice and shiny!
Take it for what you paid for it and enjoy!


----------

